# Can you share good live recordings of Claudio Monteverdi's Tancredi e Clorinda [complete]?



## NovAntiqua (6 mo ago)

Please help us with beautiful video live recordings on YouTube of Tancredi e Clrinda by Monteverdi!!!

thanks


----------



## NovAntiqua (6 mo ago)

some recordings on youtube:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I thought you meant a complete performance, that is the reason I did not react, sorry .


----------

